

On the Web, If You're Not Growing, You're Dying - breily
http://www.louisgray.com/live/2008/06/on-web-if-youre-not-growing-youre-dying.html

======
Herring
So if you're not growing, you're dying or you're in a rut. Yep i think that
about covers it. Add a few charts & we'll rule the front page!!11

